# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Tips zur Wiedererlangung der Beweglichkeit an Hand und Fingern

## pyrosteiner

Mein Unterarm + kleiner Finger + Ringfinger war nun 5,5 Wochen ruhiggestellt aufgrund eines Trümmerbruchs 5. Mittelhandknochen.

Seit Fr ist die Schiene ab... Beweglichkeit Handgelenk ca. 30 Grad, Beweglichkeit Ringfinger gering, Beweglichkeit kleiner Finger annähernd NULL!!

KG fängt erst Ende der Woche an - ich will eher was tun, am besten sofort. Im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden... hat hier wer Übungstips oder einen Link mit Übungen?

----------


## noox

Massieren und Dehnen. Darf ruhig auch mal weh tun.

----------


## FLo33

5. Mittelhandknochen ist der vom kleinen Finger, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Den hatte ich mir vor 9 Jahren, oida Socken bin i oid  :Rolleyes:  , auch schon mal zertrümmert.

Jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage, wie es versorgt wurde, konservativ, worauf die lange Ruhigstellung hindeutet, oder operativ?

----------


## mankra

Jo, könntest auch schon bei den Masters starten  :Wink: Bist überhaupt noch aktiv? Rolli auch schon ewig und noch länger nimmer gesehen.Mit Stoffl war ich dafür heuer mal in Maribor.

----------


## FLo33

> Jo, könntest auch schon bei den Masters starten 
> 
> Bist überhaupt noch aktiv? Rolli auch schon ewig und noch länger nimmer gesehen.
> Mit Stoffl war ich dafür heuer mal in Maribor.


Wahnsinn, oder?!

Ich hab auch kurz drüber nachgedacht, heuer bei den Masters zu fahren. Habs aber nicht getan, weil:

1. sooo alt bin ich dann auch noch nicht

2. hab mir heuer Mitte Februar den linken Ellbogen luxiert, also die Elle um genau zu sein. Nachdem ich 2 Wochen falsch behandelt wurde, hats dann eine halbe Ewigkeit gedauert, bis ich den wieder bewegen konnte, geschweige denn ordentlich belasten. Drum eher nix mit DH-Fahren heuer


Mein letztes Rennen war ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr Caidom in Brixen, war richtig lustig und auch nicht unschnell. Du siehts, meine Prioritäten haben sich  verschoben, drum war ich heuer für Caidom, Flims und Grischa Trailride angemeldet, bin aber wegen Ellbogen bzw. mangels Training nichts davon gefahren. Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles anders...  :Wink: 

Außerdem bin ich seit 3 Jahren voll berufstätig und hab sogar mein Studium beendet/abgeschlossen --> hab bzw. nehm mir nimmer soviel Zeit zum DH-Fahren. Nach der Hacken geht sich eine kommote Runde rund um Graz aus und das wars. Was ja wiederum aufs Alt-werden hindeutet 

Katastrophe





Den Rol hab ich auch schon ewig nimmer gesehen und den Stoffl auch ned, hast mir also was voraus  :Stick Out Tongue: 


So, back to topic: @pyrosteiner nicht überreizen, besser langsam mit geringer Intensität, dafür öfter bewegen und dehnen!
Ich wurde damals operiert und mittels einer Platte und 5 Schrauben wieder geflickt. Meine erste Physiotherapie hatte ich 5 Tage nach der OP, da ging aber auch noch fast gar nichts. Ich hatte das Glück, dass mir eine Freund eine abnehmbare Schiene angefertigt hat, ich konnte also zuhause üben. Das hat dann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert und ich hatte das Gefühl, es passiert gar nichts. Doch plötzlich gings immer besser und besser, bis ich dann 6 Wochen nach der OP wieder am Bike saß.

Also, Geduld und gleichzeitig Fleiß sind gefragt. Das wird schon wieder!

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich wurde nicht operiert, also konservative Heilung - deshalb fast 6 Wochen Schiene. Der Bruch ist verheilt und stellt aktuell nicht das Hauptproblem dar.

Die Kunststoffschiene die ich hatte ging von mitte Unterarm über die Handfläche bis zum Fingerende kleiner Finger + Ringfinger. Diese beiden Finger wurden die ganze Zeit mit ruhiggestellt obwohl nicht verletzt... ist heute schwer nachvollziehbar für mich.

Durch diese lange Ruhigstellung habe ich nun ein massives Problem im kleinen Finger. Es bildete sich Knochengewebe am Gelenk, die Sehnen die für die Beugung und Streckung der einzelnen Fingergelenke zuständig sind sind verwachsen in diesem Knochengewebe + Gelenkkapsel.

Laut Physiotherapeut wird das eine lange schmerzhafte Therapie die am Ende nicht unbedingt erfolgreich ist.

Ich sag nur super Ärztepfusch Nr.2 bei mir... langsam aber sicher geh ich nach nem Sturz nimmer zum Doc sofern ich noch halbwegs lebe und atme.


Ich soll nun täglich ein Salzbad machen, den Finger mit Narbensalbe eincremen, mehrmals täglich so fest es geht für mehrere Minuten am Finger ziehen um das Bindegewebe zu dehnen sowie den Finger nach aufwärmen und Salzbad bewegen - bis zur absoluten Schmerzgrenze. Nach der heutigen professionellen Behandlung ist mein "kleiner" so Dick wie mein Zeigefinger....

----------


## FLo33

Ok, das ist in der Tat echt scheiße gelaufen!

Ich kanns nur noch einmal wiederholen, übe so oft es nur irgendwie geht! Und wenn das dein Therapeut so sagt, dann auch bis zur Schmerzgrenze.

Diese Verwachsungen hatte ich heuer am Ellbogen und das geht echt nur auf, wenn du ständig dran herum biegst und arbeitest.

Ich wünsch dir auf alle Fälle gute Besserung und Toi Toi Toi!

----------


## Stev0

Hi,

ich hab an der linken Hand eine Spastik durch Schlaganfall. Meine Hand war auch komplett unbeweglich.
Was bei mir echt gut zur Mobilisierung funktioniert hat, war ein Kübel mit warmen Wasser und irgendwelchen Strukturen (Bohnen Maiskörner, rote Linsen etc.) Fördert die Durchblutung und sendet viele Reize an dein Gehirn, wenn du drinnen umrührst/rumspielst. 
Schwimmen solltest auch probieren.
Ist eine persönliche positive Erfahrung, vielleicht hilfts dir ja auch.   

Alles Gute

Stev0

----------


## FLo33

> Hi,
> [...]
> Schwimmen solltest auch probieren.
> Ist eine persönliche positive Erfahrung, vielleicht hilfts dir ja auch.


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Hab ich komplett vergessen, hat mir bei meiner Hand, als auch bei beiden Sprunggelenksverletzungen sehr gut geholfen.

----------


## Biker753

Hello 
Eventuell wäre dass was für dich! cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/...-297732669.jpg 
Ist ein Fingertrainer der eigentlich fürs Gitarrenspiel-training konzipiert wurde!

----------

